# India's Ballistic Missile Defense trials were "rigged"



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gregor Clegane

LMAO.
The author is Bharat Karnad who falsely claimed an IAF C-17 crashed & later ran away after it turned out to be false:


> By Bharat Karnad on February 24, 2017 at 5:48 pm
> My mistake. No C-17 has gone down. Text corrected

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## ashok321

*Bharat Karnad* is Professor in National Security Studies at the Centre for Policy Research, New Delhi, and author of a number of books...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## #hydra#

Any way it's still in developmental stage, before inducting the end user,ie Indian military will be testing it rigourasly.


----------



## Hephaestus

Bharat Karnad


----------



## ashok321

Dr. V K Saraswat is NOT disputing BK's charges.
So says the article.


----------



## Paranoid Android

He claimed a C17 crash.No C17 had crashed as he alleged. That accident was also a C-130 which slipped away from taxi track. The man himself doesn't know most of the time what he talks about & desperate for attention....
You must be so desperate to give him a reference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Times of India, Hindustan times and all these newspapers have all made mistakes and apologized.
They should roll their shutters down. 

Some dudes and their laptops!
All it takes..

Lol

Indian PM Modi has made MANY mistakes/gaffes too.

One more reason why the right wingers should not take him seriously. 
Morons of high caliber.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boxer_B

Op also posted an article of ex-antrix chief, Naira, mouthing against 104 satellites launche. He only failed to mention that Nair was dishonorably discharged and banned from future government positions due to him allotting strategic S band to private company.

Anyways coming back to article, author is saying flight parameters are fed into LRTR which is swordfish / greenpine Israeli radar and should have no constraints. There seems to be an attempt to collect baseline data before full functionality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

At least BK did amend his situation by saying "my wrong"

Modi as a PM has never said so.
Yet keeps going like a energizer bunny and sticks to the same beaten path.

Does it mean Right Wingers should stay away from him too?


----------



## Gregor Clegane

While Trajectory might have been defined in the earlier tests, In the recent tests not only was the trajectory Undefined but the target missile was deviating:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830255718724956161

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NALANDA

*REAR* ADMIRAL @ Ashok321. you have not got this rank from Pakistanis for no reason. You have to serve them on daily basis.....we Indians understand the pain.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Alphacharlie

So ---- this Bharat Karnad has access to Radar intercept reports ?
or this Bharat Karnad has his own Sea Based Tracking 3D Radar which allowed him to give THIS verdict ?

Only thing i have come across from Bharat Karnad are Faults Faults Faults ---
Time & Effort is needed to Correct faults -- Even Americans correct their faults -- its not God Gifted.


Ashoka321 why have I not come across any Positive, value adding news from yourside.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Safriz

NALANDA said:


> *REAR* ADMIRAL @ Ashok321. you have not got this rank from Pakistanis for no reason. You have to serve them on daily basis.....we Indians understand the pain.


Shoot the messenger?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Paranoid Android

Gregor Clegane said:


> While Trajectory might have been defined in the earlier tests, In the recent tests not only was the trajectory Undefined but the target missile was deviating:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830255718724956161


Dude don't need to get involved with his lip service..He is few seconds away to bring Modi & the RSS sanghi reference.You just can't oppose him..
He is a false flagger..Another of his thread he posted 28 pages of comment by sole bashing Modi & all..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

شاھین میزایل said:


> Shoot the messenger?



They are shooting none other than a professor who is part of an Indian think tank - Their own




!
Lol

Modi Government is directly or otherwise responsible for his salary.

ROFOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

Modi haters in their rage goes Anti India that's why he is winning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NALANDA

Alphacharlie said:


> So ---- this Bharat Karnad has access to Radar intercept reports ?
> or this Bharat Karnad has his own Sea Based Tracking 3D Radar which allowed him to give THIS verdict ?
> 
> Only thing i have come across from Bharat Karnad are Faults Faults Faults ---
> Time and Effort is needed to Correct faults -- Even Americans correct their faults -- its not God Gifted.
> 
> 
> *Ashoka321 why have I not come across any Positive, value adding news from yourside.*



He is the *REAR* ADMIRAL ........ got this rank from Pakistanis for no reason. He ha to serve them on daily basis.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## P@nThEr

ashok321 said:


> They are shooting none other than a professor who is part of an Indian think tank - Their own
> View attachment 381877
> !
> Lol
> 
> Modi Government is directly or otherwise responsible for his salary.
> 
> ROFOL


He might be a think tank but do a background check first about his credibility.He has a history of fake claims & reverting back when situation backfires.You would find no one even iterested replying his tweets on his page..
There are thousands other reliable think tanks,scientists in this country serving nation than this idiot..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shamayl

He just shared what was quoted by Prof.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

just

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

And the keyboard warriors were dreaming of nullifying Pakistani missile threat already 
A wake up call was long overdue, its good that it came from within India otherwise we would had been accused of being biased.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian_gorkha

ashok321 said:


> *Bharat Karnad* is Professor in National Security Studies at the Centre for Policy Research, New Delhi, and author of a number of books...


I am a professor at National security studies at the centre for policy research. I too have written a book and published numerous articles. Do you trust my statement?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian_gorkha

ashok321 said:


> At least BK did amend his situation by saying "my wrong"
> 
> Modi as a PM has never said so.
> Yet keeps going like a energizer bunny and sticks to the same beaten path.
> 
> Does it mean Right Wingers should stay away from him too?


Why do you have to mix politics and the development trials of a BMD? Only desperate people trying to shove words out of their mouths into other people's minds.

When will Aaptards understand that a nations security and it's politics must not be mixed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Indian_gorkha said:


> I am a professor at National security studies at the centre for policy research. I too have written a book and published numerous articles. Do you trust my statement?



I too am a professor at National security studies at the center for policy research. I too have written a book and published numerous articles. Do you trust my statement or not?



Indian_gorkha said:


> Why do you have to mix politics and the development trials of a BMD? Only desperate people trying to shove words out of their mouths into other people's minds.
> 
> When will Aaptards understand that a nations security and it's politics must not be mixed.



Its logic and not a politics.

BK makes mistakes and Right Wingers accuse him.
What about Indian PM who also makes mistakes but they do not come upon him?
What is the sauce for the goose should be the sauce for the gander no?


----------



## Mufflerman

Alphacharlie said:


> Ashoka321 why have I not come across any Positive, value adding news from yourside.


You fell for a false flagging trolls bait. You expect an honest answer?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Laozi

ashok321 said:


> Indian PM Modi has made MANY mistakes/gaffes too.
> 
> One more reason why the right wingers should not take him seriously.
> Morons of high caliber.





ashok321 said:


> Modi as a PM has never said so.
> Yet keeps going like a energizer bunny and sticks to the same beaten path.
> 
> Does it mean Right Wingers should stay away from him too?





ashok321 said:


> Modi Government is directly or otherwise responsible for his salary.



You are the OP

You had a chance to change the Heading to "Modi Rigged India "

See how much efforts are you putting to correct your folly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Laozi said:


> You are the OP
> 
> You had a chance to change the Heading to "Modi Rigged India "
> 
> See how much efforts are you putting to correct your folly



I am responsible for what I write, and not responsible for what you understand from it..


----------



## NALANDA

Indian_gorkha said:


> Why do you have to mix politics and the development trials of a BMD? Only desperate people trying to shove words out of their mouths into other people's minds.
> 
> When will Aaptards understand that a nations security and it's politics must not be mixed.



He has just one agenda ...just like our neighboring country....everything may go to hell but to have a hindu dispensation is totally unacceptable for him.....and hence will stoop to any level...... 

You see..Hindus can live under Muslim but Muslim refused to live. ..no matter Hindus want to run the country as per Indian Constitution and follow secularism.


----------



## Gregor Clegane

IceCold said:


> And the keyboard warriors were dreaming of nullifying Pakistani missile threat already
> A wake up call was long overdue, its good that it came from within India otherwise we would had been accused of being biased.


Epic Fail.
While the earlier tests had a pre defined trajectory for data collection.

The recent two tests had undefined trajectory as well as deviating targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

Gregor Clegane said:


> Epic Fail.
> While the earlier tests had a pre defined trajectory for data collection.
> 
> The recent two tests had undefined trajectory as well as deviating targets.


Epic Fail? Indeed after a healthy dose of reality i can see who failed whom.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragon4

ashok321 said:


> They are shooting none other than a professor who is part of an Indian think tank - Their own
> View attachment 381877
> !
> Lol
> 
> Modi Government is directly or otherwise responsible for his salary.
> 
> ROFOL


WOW, There are many others which have better credentials than him, you wont believe them?



IceCold said:


> And the keyboard warriors were dreaming of nullifying Pakistani missile threat already
> A wake up call was long overdue, its good that it came from within India otherwise we would had been accused of being biased.


What is your take on the technicalities rather than passing off rhetorics?

Are clickbait thread titles allowed?
Hey @ashok321 get a life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gregor Clegane

IceCold said:


> Epic Fail? Indeed after a healthy dose of reality i can see who failed whom.


Indeed a healthy dose of reality for Pakistanis as last month, India achieved the distinction of intercepting missile with undefined and deviating trajectory

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

Dragon4 said:


> WOW, There are many others which have better credentials than him, you wont believe them?
> .



I have no reason to disbelieve him (BK)


----------



## shah1398

PAD (more like whole BMD system) system I guess is still in testing phase and that requires rigorous testing and multiple launches to verify different parameters and the author has talked about one such launch here. Did he dispute the kill probability or effectiveness of the system? I dont think so. Rtaher he has pointed out at potential pros and conss of the system and its abilities. Dont know whats this all fuss about here. I can see peole have straight away awarded sort of "Medal of Ghaddari (Traitor)" to this guy. Next phase is that I think someone out from here will straight away throw ink on his face. U guys shud be rather thankful to such guys who do point out at potential weaknesses of the system which in our case is not happening as all the programs are kept damn hidden and secret from anyone else to exactly know what all failures were encountered before final product popped out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

Dragon4 said:


> What is your take on the technicalities rather than passing off rhetorics?


My take does not matter since I am a Pakistani and anything i say will always be dismissed as rhetoric or nonsense. Instead you should be focused on what one of your own has to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Theparadox

First, BMD is in test phase, second Pakistan would be stupid for suicide by launching quite no. of missiles at once when they don't have nuclear triad & defence, massive retaliation would be in minutes. Russian S-500 is anti-ballistic but what about S-400??And we will have Akash mk-2, MR-SAM,QR-SAM, SPYDER, Maitri for air targets like UAVs, aircraft or missile etc so if we able to use S-400 as anti-ballistic would be good support.


----------



## Paranoid Android

shah1398 said:


> PAD (more like whole BMD system) system I guess is still in testing phase and that requires rigorous testing and multiple launches to verify different parameters and the author has talked about one such launch here. Did he dispute the kill probability or effectiveness of the system? I dont think so. Rtaher he has pointed out at potential pros and conss of the system and its abilities. Dont know whats this all fuss about here. I can see peole have straight away awarded sort of "Medal of Ghaddari (Traitor)" to this guy. Next phase is that I think someone out from here will straight away throw ink on his face. U guys shud be rather thankful to such guys who do point out at potential weaknesses of the system which in our case is not happening as all the programs are kept damn hidden and secret from anyone else to exactly know what all failures were encountered before final product popped out.


Fails are said publicly with failed parameters & reasons every time...No need of such third grade analyst..
His credibility is a joke in India..Most of the time he propagates self proclaimed fake tweets which he has no idea about..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

Abhijeet Sarkar said:


> Fails are said publicly with failed parameters & reasons every time...No need of such third grade analyst..
> His credibility is a joke in India..Most of the time he propagates self proclaimed fake tweets which he has no idea about..



Bharat Karnad is a strategic thinker .His knowledge on technical matters is abysmal.Ive been following his blog fir years .While he does offer sound logic at times , most of the times his writing gets so coloured by his biases that they come of as rants instead of reason based structure argument .

He's a known China baiter & a Russophile .He has gone on record innumerable times with his opposition to the Rafale deal instead arguing we increase our manufacture of the MKI or Tejas or source the Su 35 or even the MiG 31 or MiG29 , in spite of it being pointed out backed up with facts why this isn't an either or situation & why the alternatives don't match up to the requirements of the IAF .

In this age of paid journalism , it's anybody's guess whether it's the Russophile in him arguing what be does best is based solely on his predilections or are there other considerations involved .

While I'd read & appreciate him for his insights into strategic affairs albeit not always , I'd give him a wide berth for his views on purely technical matters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## P@nThEr

Abhijeet Sarkar said:


> Fails are said publicly with failed parameters & reasons every time...No need of such third grade analyst..
> His credibility is a joke in India..Most of the time he propagates self proclaimed fake tweets which he has no idea about..


Don't mind this joker Lol
OP finds problem in everything..There are enough videos available on Internet of it's interception & discussion of real think tanks but his intellect revolves around Bharant Karnad.He hasn't even provided reliable logic go on with his claim on this JPEG.
Indian army has already adopted Prithwi 2 & Akash.Prithwi is already a reliable platform so let's not grind on PDV .Isn't that enough of proof...! #FalseFlagger

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shah1398

Abhijeet Sarkar said:


> Fails are said publicly with failed parameters & reasons every time...No need of such third grade analyst..
> His credibility is a joke in India..Most of the time he propagates self proclaimed fake tweets which he has no idea about..



If the case is so then isnt he committing a grave crime by undermining National Security issues? Why isnt he taken to task then? Shudnt he be investigated that why is he spreading false info on such sensitive matters and on whom behest is he doing so?


----------



## NKVD

shah1398 said:


> If the case is so then isnt he committing a grave crime by undermining National Security issues? Why isnt he taken to task then? Shudnt he be investigated that why is he spreading false info on such sensitive matters and on whom behest is he doing so?


He did previously such thing in C-17 also later apologies in other tweet

Media enjoys enough freedom in India that's you found articles and blogs by Leftist against crushing everything


----------



## shah1398

NKVD said:


> He did previously such thing in C-17 also later apologies in other tweet
> 
> Media enjoys enough freedom in India that's you found articles and blogs by Leftist against crushing everything



Media is Pakistan is much more disgusting than what U have out there esp on issues relating to National Security. You guys better put plug on such things or one day your PM or President would be forced to call names to Indian media just like Trump did (Which in my view were totally truthful though misplaced remarks).


----------



## Paranoid Android

shah1398 said:


> If the case is so then isnt he committing a grave crime by undermining National Security issues? Why isnt he taken to task then? Shudnt he be investigated that why is he spreading false info on such sensitive matters and on whom behest is he doing so?


He is too extraneous & there is highly any mass within India who takes him with relevance.You would always find certain chaps talking against anything good happening...
And if govt acts against these small things there are so many so called intellectuals within country to voice in support of him making him mainstream followed by media funded by different oppositions making it a bigger issue...
People are being sensible & forbearance is the best weapon that will kill them systematically.


----------



## NALANDA

@ashok321 

My Canadian Bhai, try chew on this. I feel real sorry for you.

http://blogs.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Swaminomics/blowing-in-the-wind-a-modi-victory-in-up/

Before you shrug him off, know who the author is.


----------



## ashok321

Gregor Clegane said:


> LMAO.
> The author is Bharat Karnad who falsely claimed an IAF C-17 crashed & later ran away after it turned out to be false:









Remember this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806009286543278083
Now disown your own PM!

ROFOL

You need more?
Ask me I am ready.


----------



## GHOSTS

ashok321 said:


> At least BK did amend his situation by saying "my wrong"
> 
> Modi as a PM has never said so.
> Yet keeps going like a energizer bunny and sticks to the same beaten path.
> 
> Does it mean Right Wingers should stay away from him too?


What tf this article has to do with modi? You retarded hater

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

GHOSTS said:


> What tf this article has to do with modi? You retarded hater



Just as the simple mistake committed by BK.

BK can be attacked, but not Modi on his mistakes?

What logic?

You people pardon Modi against his mistakes but not others?
Why, you saffronist right winger?

And on the top you have an audacity to question me on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOSTS

ashok321 said:


> Just as the simple mistake committed by BK.
> 
> BK can be attacked, but not Modi on his mistakes?
> 
> What logic?


Haters see no logic. Continue with your anti modi agenda [emoji106]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shamayl

GHOSTS said:


> Haters see no logic. Continue with your anti modi agenda [emoji106][/QUOTE
> Same can be said for Bhakts too



Same can be said for Bhakts too


----------



## ashok321

Modi shamed India Internationally live on TV and not a whimper from these PDF right wingers?
Did he not understand Indian national anthem tune?
Was he drunk?

But when a security analyst makes a mistake (and amends it) its a big deal?

Its not me who has an agenda.
ITS YOU SAFFRONISTS!


----------



## War Thunder

Damn indians get butt hurt way too soon....
The first page of the thread omg...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

sorry for Off topic , i lost the Thread about recent Nirbhay test ... did it happen already ? was it a success ?


----------



## MUHAMMAD TAYYAB YAMIN

The uncertain reality is that they have got something that deterred our missile attack system although indian tests never have been so accurate but still we need a counter technology so we don't run out of peace


----------



## GORKHALI

BK .Well this guy ecen came to Lok shabha Channel .When asked about Topic Indian nuclear policy,he said straight away that "India is inviting trouble ,due to Agni V, Arihant and BMD program." The host was shocked and started looking at the papers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## P@nThEr

GORKHALI said:


> BK .Well this guy ecen came to Lok shabha Channel .When asked about Topic Indian nuclear policy,he said straight away that "India is inviting trouble ,due to Agni V, Arihant and BMD program." The host was shocked and started looking at the papers


He is low budget Zaid Hamid of India..



MUHAMMAD TAYYAB YAMIN said:


> The uncertain reality is that they have got something that deterred our missile attack system although indian tests never have been so accurate but still we need a counter technology so we don't run out of peace


Now you know the reality..Your govt can stop crying about instability after our every failed test..


----------



## Laozi

ashok321 said:


> I am responsible for what I write, and not responsible for what you understand from it..



Of course you are responsible for what you write : HAVE a LOOK BELOW what you write 



ashok321 said:


> View attachment 381912
> 
> 
> Remember this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806009286543278083
> Now disown your own PM!
> 
> ROFOL
> 
> You need more?
> Ask me I am ready.





ashok321 said:


> You people pardon Modi against his mistakes but not others?
> Why, you saffronist right winger?





ashok321 said:


> Modi shamed India Internationally live on TV and not a whimper from these PDF right wingers?
> Did he not understand Indian national anthem tune?
> Was he drunk?



Once again I would suggest that go to a shrink and get out of your Modi-Phobia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

@ashok321 
Joker, you are suffering from Modifobia, you are trolling on your own thread. You seriously need a doctor. 
Seriously , I doubt you are an Indian. Bcz most of time I have seen you here spreading anti India and anti modi propaganda. 
OK. Let it be . whatever. Plz go to a Doctor.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> @ashok321
> Joker, you are suffering from Modifobia, you are trolling on your own thread. You seriously need a doctor.
> Seriously , I doubt you are an Indian. Bcz most of time I have seen you here spreading anti India and anti modi propaganda.
> OK. Let it be . whatever. Plz go to a Doctor.




He's very much an Indian.He's an India hating Indian.He used to post under a user id mehboobkz before.Wonder why did he forsake his religion along with his nationality .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Upagrah

Indiran Chandiran said:


> He's very much an Indian.He's an India hating Indian.He used to post under a user id mehboobkz before.Wonder why did he forsake his religion along with his nationality .



1. Its called "*Taqiyya*", the art of deception that is sanctioned in the quran. 

Quran 3:28

*Let not believers take disbelievers as allies rather than believers.* And whoever [of you] does that has nothing with Allah , *except when taking precaution against them in prudence*. And Allah warns you of Himself, and to Allah is the [final] destination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GodToons

ashok321 said:


> Dr. V K Saraswat is NOT disputing BK's charges.
> So says the article.



No quote from Dr Saraswat, this is just passing comment. Recently Mr karnad has floated lots of stories which didn't turned out to be true. Willing to confirm from other sources.



ashok321 said:


> They are shooting none other than a professor who is part of an Indian think tank - Their own
> View attachment 381877
> !
> Lol
> 
> Modi Government is directly or otherwise responsible for his salary.
> 
> ROFOL


MOdi govt also pays salary to likes of Amartya sen, RS TV anchors who are rabid modi haters and runs false propaganda several time.

Wrong argument. This is difference between democracy like India and heavens like China and pakistan. Thanks!


----------



## ashok321

GodToons said:


> No quote from Dr Saraswat, this is just passing comment. Recently Mr karnad has floated lots of stories which didn't turned out to be true. *Willing to confirm from other sources*.



Confirm from whom? Not a single soul from billion plus Indians or any media source has questioned him on this important revelation which dents India's arms industry.

Only GodToons come running?
Err!




> MOdi govt also pays salary to likes of Amartya sen, RS TV anchors who are rabid modi haters and runs false propaganda several time.
> 
> Wrong argument. This is difference between democracy like India and heavens like China and pakistan. Thanks!



If you know how Modi functions, you will not write anything by saying "wrong argument".
When the need be he takes action, when his own neck is involved.

*Modi's degree row: HRD official, who allowed inspection of degree ...*
www.oneindia.com › News › India
Jan 12, 2017 - After allowing inspection of PM Narendra Modi's degree records, an official working in the HRD ministry loses his post, say reports.

Errr Modiya!

On BMD even the Indian armed forces are skeptical, so sayeth the article, not me. 
Your rebuttal has no legs to stand on. 
Or bring me any source which has _debunked_ his claim.
You wont find any.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GodToons

ashok321 said:


> Confirm from whom? Not a single soul from billion plus Indians or any media source has questioned him on this important revelation which dents India's arms industry.
> 
> Only GodToons come running?
> Err!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know how Modi functions, you will not write anything by saying "wrong argument".
> When the need be he takes action, when his own neck is involved.
> 
> *Modi's degree row: HRD official, who allowed inspection of degree ...*
> www.oneindia.com › News › India
> Jan 12, 2017 - After allowing inspection of PM Narendra Modi's degree records, an official working in the HRD ministry loses his post, say reports.
> 
> Errr Modiya!
> 
> On BMD even the Indian armed forces are skeptical, so sayeth the article, not me.
> Your rebuttal has no legs to stand on.
> Or bring me any source which has _debunked_ his claim.
> You wont find any.



*Getting personal is first aspect that you don't have argument to defend!*
RTI absolves putting personal information in public domain in India, willing to help you with clause. Otherwise Sonia Gandhi/ Rahul Gandhi college education would have been out in 2007. Kejriwal JIT rank would have been seen by India in 2016. Take a hike.

BMD is in technology testing phase, not ope-rationalized. Have to get sign-off from end user, save your arguments for that time. This guys is just ranting before hand even in tech demonstration phase.

Based on Karnad story of cs-17, no one is willing to comment to give credibility to the story. Otherwise you could have seen stories in Hindu, NDTV, Indian Express, New Indian Express to name few.

Not rebutting a story DOES NOT MEANS THAT IS GOSPEL TRUTH. Possible reason could be, story is too lame to comment. Also read my statement, I want to confirm this story from other sources too, Karnad has just caught for hit and run type of story so very less credibility.


----------



## ashok321

GodToons said:


> *Getting personal is first aspect that you don't have argument to defend!*
> RTI absolves putting personal information in public domain in India, willing to help you with clause. Otherwise Sonia Gandhi/ Rahul Gandhi college education would have been out in 2007. Kejriwal JIT rank would have been seen by India in 2016. Take a hike.



Kejriwal's degree shown through RTI act, but not Modi's?
Errr!




> BMD is in technology testing phase, not ope-rationalized. Have to get sign-off from end user, save your arguments for that time. This guys is just ranting before hand even in tech demonstration phase.
> 
> Based on Karnad story of cs-17, no one is willing to comment to give credibility to the story. Otherwise you could have seen stories in Hindu, NDTV, Indian Express, New Indian Express to name few.
> 
> Not rebutting a story DOES NOT MEANS THAT IS GOSPEL TRUTH. Possible reason could be, story is too lame to comment. Also read my statement, I want to confirm this story from other sources too, Karnad has just caught for hit and run type of story so very less credibility.



Tech demonstration means you rig the system to achieve the desired results? Which country does that?
Err!

Your twisted dialogue is begging for crutches.


----------



## GodToons

ashok321 said:


> Kejriwal's degree shown through RTI act, but not Modi's?
> Errr!
> 
> Wrong!
> Happy to loose argument to you if you can show news report apart from Jantakareporter, quint, print, daily_o. Also point is "*Kejriwal JIT rank" not degree*. Being opinionated is good, but reading it right first time helps
> In the same way, Modi degree phone
> 
> Tech demonstration means you rig the system to achieve the desired results? Which country does that?
> Err!
> 
> Your twisted dialogue is begging for crutches.


LOL! you are trying to read between the lines which is also wrong. I am saying that article from Karnad is not credible. Does simple english helps in understanding


----------



## ashok321

GodToons said:


> LOL! you are trying to read between the lines which is also wrong. I am saying that article from Karnad is not credible. Does simple english helps in understanding



In the same vein a gaffe specialist Indian PM is not credible too.
So? You wont believe what he says, or said it or will say?


----------



## GodToons

ashok321 said:


> In the same vein a gaffe specialist Indian PM is not credible too.
> So? You wont believe what he says, or said it or will say?



So OP is accepting that Karnad is not credible, please take down this post.
Have another post on Modi and we can discuss point to point


----------



## ashok321

GodToons said:


> So OP is accepting that Karnad is not credible, please take down this post.
> Have another post on Modi and we can discuss point to point



How is my questioning & countering your question _is_ considered to be in consonance with you?


----------



## Chanakyaa

ashok321 said:


> In the same vein a gaffe specialist Indian PM is not credible too.
> So? You wont believe what he says, or said it or will say?



Dog Can Breathe....Human can Breathe.. Thus Dog = Human !
Well, It seems you do have the medicine that suits u far better ...






Your Article says all about BK and BMD, where does Modi come in ?

Let me tell you something real. Most tests ARE "_*Rigged*_". But The precise term is "Controlled Environment" ! Infact its a norm for any R&D.

So ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GodToons

ashok321 said:


> How is my questioning & countering your question _is_ considered to be in consonance with you?
> 
> View attachment 382123



Have sane mind and start thinking rationally. I have hope that it will help you in posting good content


----------



## ashok321

GodToons said:


> Have sane mind and start thinking rationally. I have hope that it will help you in posting good content



A lion giving vegetarian lessons to a lamb?
Err!


----------



## Chanakyaa

ashok321 said:


> A lion giving vegetarian lessons to a lamb?
> Err!



No. 
Its called calling a Spade .. a Spade...

Can you See / Read and Understand ? 
Virtually EVERY INDIAN MEMBER is telling you to shutup and you seem to be very content with your "Agenda".

Use your neurons for something better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fawadqasim1

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 381867
> 
> View attachment 381866





Fawadqasim1 said:


> iskander type missiles with smart munitions/longe range mbrls/j16s with vlraam type arms etc is not beyond our reach.
> 
> and yes we can bluff our selves like india hit a short range ballistic missile with absolutely known trajectory and say hurra we have bmd in place . The best bmd is hitting the missile on its launcher period


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistans-ballistic-missle-defence-systems.477203/page-5#post-9196694 post#75
i told you sir @CriticalThought


----------



## lonelyman

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 381867
> 
> View attachment 381866


Why I didn't feel surprised?


----------



## graphican

Gregor Clegane said:


> LMAO.
> The author is Bharat Karnad who falsely claimed an IAF C-17 crashed & later ran away after it turned out to be false:



His correction of own mistake give him more credibility than not. That simply means he stands for truth. Any body can make mistake in judgement, but the ones who are open to correct themselves are the ones you should listen to. 

If you ware waiting for somebody who was 100% right and never ever wrong, you should still be waiting because such a person doesn't exist as yet.


----------



## soundHound

ashok321 said:


> A lion giving vegetarian lessons to a lamb?
> Err!





XiNiX said:


> No.
> Its called calling a Spade .. a Spade...
> 
> Can you See / Read and Understand ?
> Virtually EVERY INDIAN MEMBER is telling you to shutup and you seem to be very content with your "Agenda".
> 
> Use your neurons for something better.



Don't feed him, though his flag says Indian, but am pretty sure he is a false flagger and a high level troll. I have seen him trolling in other thread without any proofs, incapable of accepting new things, highly inclined toward single agenda of defame.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

Why I am not surprised.


----------



## kṣamā

XiNiX said:


> Let me tell you something real. Most tests ARE "_*Rigged*_". But The precise term is "Controlled Environment" ! Infact its a norm for any R&D.


I saw the thread on Monday and wanted to reply the same while giving real life examples.... But the charm of lying in a hammock drinking cold beer basking in the filtered sunlight on Candolim Beach, made me say "Meh... I had already posted a detailed post on how testing works, how are defect discovered & isolated. But some people have other agenda altogether." 

Any single person who has ever ductaped a contraption together or written few thousand lines of code integrating different codes from different sources or even worked on their car will know how this works. No need to work on RnD projects to learn the basics basics of testing, inferring results, improving test criteria and repeat. S/w guys would known it by heart given the rapid development cycles. Others will have more of grease on forehead approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

